# Baylee Bleu is home



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I picked up Baylee from the San Jose airport at Midnight (yes that's right, 12am!). Her flight was one of the last three to arrive; we stayed at a hotel in San Jose and got home by Noon on Sunday. 

For a 10 week old puppy who was alone for 6 hours, she was in the BEST of spirits when I got her. Her little tail was wagging so fast, and I put my finger through the crate and she licked it. She whined twice on the way back to the hotel but other than that, was soooo happy!! the pictures don't do her justice, I thought she looked pretty "big" for a chihuahua puppy but she's an adorable little thing :lol: 

Here's some photos I've taken thus far. Kioana sent TONS of clothes so lookout for another "fashion show" post lmao

About 1am...sleeping so comfy









A little bit of breakfast 









I bought an adorable xxsmall dress from eBay and it looked WAY too small for her, but I was wrong...

















The Cutest Little Princess....on our way home









She's a California Girl now!!! Here she is outside enjoying the sun


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Adorabubble, congrats on your new addition


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh bless her! so glad she's home and safe what a sweetie she looks


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Aww congrats! She is so adorable!!!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

What a precious face! She is adorable and looks as if she has a sweet personality! Congrats!!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

She's a great puppy! Very sweet, but at the same time she will Not be intimidated by her big sisters. Butter pretty much despises her and Britney likes her but hasn't "accepted" her quite yet in the pack.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Women where's my #[email protected]%$! Pics lol ?!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww she is a cutie!!


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh my goodness.. what a precious little princess you have there!! Congrats!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

oh shes beautiful, congratulations


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

She just darling, Crystal! Congrats!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

She is adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## SharaAngel<3 (Nov 14, 2010)

shes beautiful! i wish my hair was that shiny haha! congrats!


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so sweet she is real cutie.Can't wait to see her grow up.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea!!! Crystal she's beautiful! Congratulations!!
I look forward to the upcoming fashion show.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

shes just beautiful 
what a brave girl she is flyin on her own...


----------



## kellsandpup (Nov 21, 2010)

awwwwww too cute!!!!!!
give her gentle hugs from me xxxx


----------



## Lace914 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a sweet face!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh MY GOODNESS!!! She is so stinkin cute!! Love the picture of her modeling the dress....she is such a diva!!! Congrats :hello1:


----------



## Rei (Apr 10, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats on your addition, and good luck.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Awwwwwww!!! Congratulations!!!! She's cute as can be!!!:binky::love1:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I think my girls are adjusting OK to the new addition. Britney is all Butter has ever had as far as dog-to-dog companionship goes. It's an adjustment for everyone actually. Baylee is doing wonderfully; she's a very happy, loving, playful, curious, funny puppy!! I love her and I hope ONE DAY SOON to see all 3 of them cuddled together :love2:


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is soooooooooooo darn sweet. Makes my teeth hurt.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, she's gorgeous


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

SO CUTE! Congrats!


----------

